# What does this mean???



## gabelimom (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm regularly haunt craigslist.org to see what's happening out there. Today I found a listing that was requesting "photographers with letters". What does that mean? Is it as simple as a reference, or is it something else? 

Thanks in advance to all!


----------



## j_mcquillen (Jun 3, 2007)

I suspect this refers to having letters after your name - basically a qualification that shows you are a photographer of a certain standard.

For example, if I submitted a set of images to the Royal Photographic Society that were of a high enough standard, I would be given the right to use the letters LRPS, ARPS or FRPS after my name (Licentiate, Associate and Fellow of the Royal Photographic Society respectively) - so on my CV I would be referred to as _James McQuillen LRPS BSc_ etc.


----------



## gabelimom (Jun 5, 2007)

That makes sense! Thanks so much for answering!


----------

